# J2 Figures from ParaGraphix?



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Over on Starship Modeler, in the Hobby News section, they've got pictures of an upcoming figure set for the Moebius J2 from ParaGraphix. Paul, you got any details you want to share?


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Is it old news?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi FB,

Not old news at all ... but I wanted to hold off on making my own announcement until it got a bit closer. (A sales sheet went out to all of my usual distributors so that I would have an estimate of how many to make for the first run.)

We're looking at about 6 weeks for them to be evailable as I'm awaiting the finished masters from the sculptor, then they have to go off to Jimi to be put in clay and all of the other black magic he does to make casts.

I expect the masters any day now and will be posting photos as soon as possible so I can repack them and get them on their way. Details coming soon!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The Cats out of the Bag Paul!!

No doubt these will be High Quality renderings of our Favorite Space Family:thumbsup:

You know you can put me down for a set Paul!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Paul, I'll be very interested on your results on the LIS figures. I have a custom set in 1:26 scale. Please keep us posted, dear sir. 

Not old news at all ... but I wanted to hold off on making my own announcement until it got a bit closer. (A sales sheet went out to all of my usual distributors so that I would have an estimate of how many to make for the first run.)

We're looking at about 6 weeks for them to be evailable as I'm awaiting the finished masters from the sculptor, then they have to go off to Jimi to be put in clay and all of the other black magic he does to make casts.

I expect the masters any day now and will be posting photos as soon as possible so I can repack them and get them on their way. Details coming soon![/quote]


----------



## rga321 (Aug 17, 2010)

Sign me up, I will be picking this up!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Hi FB,
> 
> Not old news at all ... but I wanted to hold off on making my own announcement until it got a bit closer. (A sales sheet went out to all of my usual distributors so that I would have an estimate of how many to make for the first run.)
> 
> ...


I will want a set too-I saw them at Starship modeler. Too bad there is no Robot, but I will surely get a set! Anyone know what happened to Drew? I hope the guy is OK. His freezer tube and chariopt sets are terrific!
Mike


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I think the Robot is supposed to come with the 1 35th chariot and Pod. At least that's what the pictures look like on Moebius facebook pics.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone!

I got the masters in today and I have to say that the pictures I received from the sculpter (Marc Henault) don't do the justice. I'm just in awe of people who can sculpt - to me it's a black art.

I'll have pictures posted tomorrow.

As for the Robot, it will be released by Moebius as part of the 1:35th scale Chariot / Space Pod set. (Part of my license is that I don't overlap anything being done by Moebius.)


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I got the masters in today and I have to say that the pictures I received from the sculpter (Marc Henault) don't do the justice. I'm just in awe of people who can sculpt - to me it's a black art.
> 
> ...


AWESOME PAUL!!!!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I got the masters in today and I have to say that the pictures I received from the sculpter (Marc Henault) don't do the justice. I'm just in awe of people who can sculpt - to me it's a black art.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Here ya go!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=306676

Paul did an amazing job on these!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------

